# Truecrypt help (solved)

## lroy1978

Hi

I'm trying to use Truecrypt to mount an already created encrypted volume. After entering the passphrase I get the following error :

```

dmsetup: relocation error: dmsetup: symbol dm_log_with_errno, version Base not defined in file libdevmapper.so.1.02 with link time reference

```

Can anyone help?

Cheers,

LeeLast edited by lroy1978 on Sun Jan 03, 2010 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## francofallica

hi

did you run revdep-rebuild after installing truecrypt? 

what version of device-mapper are you running on?

franco

----------

## lroy1978

hi

Thanks for the reply

I didn't try running revdep-rebuild directly after emerging truecrypt. However, you can see the output ofrevdep-rebuild here :

```

emerge -pv device-mapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)               

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    device-mapper

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

samson lee #

samson lee # revdep-rebuild --pretend

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

samson lee #

```

Lee

----------

## lroy1978

Also, truecrypt depends on lvm, when lvm tries starting during the bootup process I get an error again complaining about the libdevmapper library

----------

## cach0rr0

```

emerge -C device-mapper

emerge lvm2

```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265599

device-mapper is provided by lvm2 package in later releases of lvm2

and regarding the error, I can only blindly guess...you positive the requisite LVM pieces are configured in your kernel?

----------

## lroy1978

Thanks for the hand.

My problem was in two parts. 

Firstly, I was missing the correct symbols in /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02. To fix this a created a symbolic link pointing at the libdevmapper.so.1.02 library in the /lib64/ folder. I did the same for the library libdevmapper-event.so.1.02.

Secondly, I was missing some encryption modules in my kernel for truecrypt to work correctly.

Lee

----------

